# Graphic Section Rules.



## Blue (Mar 13, 2005)

Ok, i'm pretty much sick of the posts with 2 - 3 words in them, when commenting on someones work, what the writer wants in comment and critique, doesn't want to sift through, "That's nice." or "Looks good." Which is why the following rules will go into effect when this post is done. ^_^

If You are too post a CG or anything that might contain a spoiler, please give a little warning so that nobody is spoiled. Spoiler Info

If You cannot take the C&C don't post

NO short, stupid posts. Ie. "That's nice." or "Looks good." These will be deleted on sight. You either post a good, decent sentence with structure, critiquing the work, or you dont post at all.

NO spam, what so ever. Spam = off topic, stupid posts. If you want to post on another topic, please start a new thread.

NO flaming, I don't wanna see ANY flaming AT ALL, if there is in any of the Art forums, you will be issued with a warning.

And no more Rate this--rate that threads.

Images/Signatures/Avatars

Images
I. When an image moves the forum out of proportion please link it.
II. Uploading/Posting any inappropriate or pornographic material is prohibited and can result in a permanent ban.

Signatures & Avatars
I. Do not use too many signatures because they make the forum load slower as well as make it longer to scroll. If you have too many signatures we will tell you to remove them or an administrator will have to remove it personally.
II. Any type of pornography is prohibited in avatars and signatures.
III. Keep signatures under 525 x 200 pixels.

I'm gonna keep it simple because i wanna be fairly easy on y'all, but any of that will be deleted. If you want to stay on the staffs good side, i suggest you read them very carefully and follow them.


Thanks for your co-operation.


Thanks to Cinnabon for the idea, I've thought about this kind of thing for a long time.
People here just don't know how to make effective GFX anymore.

THE EXTREME BASICS
These are the rules that should be blatantly obvious but apparently aren't.

   1. Simplicity is a good thing. Don't overcomplicate. Simple sigs can be beautiful. I'll show you an example if you need it.
   2. Clutter is bad. Don't try to put too much in your sig. This goes along with the first rule.
   3. Choose a stock, then make a background to go on it. It doesn't work the other way. You don't pick your socks first and then match everything else to them, do you? Start with the focal point, which should be the stock.
   4. Don't underestimate the power of originality. I'll be blunt, this section is full of goddamn trendwhores.
   5. Coordinate your colors. Sigs where the stock is poorly matched to the background look terrible. Goes along with Rule #3.
   6. Put some thought into your font, do some research. Take some time with this step. A good font will make a good banner that much better.
   7. Never underestimate the power of editing. Writers do it, and they're artists too; this applies to all forms of art. Let it sit for a few hours, come back, and look at it again. You'll be surprised at the flaws you find. This is how good works become great.
   8. If a sig starts to get old, try making a minor change. A sig is never dead; sometimes it just needs a little freshening up. Add a quote, change the color scheme (don't forget to recolor the stock too!), move something around. Works tend to evolve over time.
   9. You don't need to blend. Don't just think, "It's a sig, I have to blend it." Not true. Some stocks are better left unblended. This is where effective background creation and color scheming come into play.
  10. Always make sure that the colors and tone in your sig match. Although this might not be considered a blend by some, it is the first thing you should do when you think of blending.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Mar 13, 2005)

I doubt Anyone will read this novel.

but nice.


----------



## Zmozie (Mar 13, 2005)

Well i read it. But I'm very bored too, so it was mostly to get the time run away ^^


----------



## Sayo (Mar 13, 2005)

you should make an additinal thread for the basics and also put a quik link/add in it on how to put images up (imageshack), couse i saw more people say: "_how to i get an image up on the web_" than ants crawling in my backyard :]


----------



## Benny (Mar 18, 2005)

Hehe, it says "By Benny"... w000000t.


----------



## X2thaU (Mar 22, 2005)

=/ i dont like it....gfx to me is art....do you see 'rules' on how art should be appreciated????????


i agree with you guys on the sizing and content of pictures tho

and why cant i say 'it looks good?'


----------



## PATMAN (Mar 22, 2005)

cause benny said so >_>


----------



## X2thaU (Mar 22, 2005)

Benny said:
			
		

> I'm not paying any attention to these two forums anymore as i have Adminning jobs elsewhere now... Sorry people.


^this Benny?


----------



## PATMAN (Mar 22, 2005)

that one =D *notes that nobody pays attention to that rule*


----------



## decapitatedKOW (Mar 27, 2005)

i think what they been by that is don't just put "it looks nice" explain why you think it looks nice. and don't just add "oh you have a nice bg, it really fits that sig" make it longer people. give some advice thats what i think most people want. so they can get better and then people are like wo, omg wo, i can't give you advice that is just so damn good, *starts to cry*, now that is what i call one damn good sig.


----------



## KK (Mar 27, 2005)

Wha? The rules are not to be discussed. They are and forever will be upheld. Kthxbye.


----------

